# Mode Target sur le nouveau MacBook



## etms (15 Octobre 2008)

Yo les aminches 

Comment faire pour utiliser le mode target sur le nouveau MacBook dénué du firewire... ?
C'est possible en USB ? Quelqu'un a essayé ?

Merci
Thierry


----------



## PoM (15 Octobre 2008)

C'est ce que j'appelle une question pertinente... Pour te répondre, je n'en sais rien.... Mais je suis curieux.


----------



## Damonzon (15 Octobre 2008)

C'est le grand débat de la journée ce FW absent du MB  Par de target possible avec l'USB mais avec un cable ethernet à vérifier perso j'ai toujours utilisé le FW pour cette opération. Reste l'option du wifi idem au MBA je crois. Sinon y a plus qu'a acheter un MBP :hein:


----------



## zazthemac (16 Octobre 2008)

dixit notre site préféré, ici http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132195/nouveaux-macbook-details-techniques/2

"L'absence de prise FireWire sur le MacBook supprime le mode "Target" si pratique et simple pour transférer rapidement des fichiers entre deux machines. Apple préconise d'en passer soit par une liaison sans fil, soit par une connexion Ethernet."

@+


----------



## benjico (16 Octobre 2008)

En même temps est ce que le mode target est toujours aussi pertinent depuis l'arrivée de Time Machine ?


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2008)

benjico a dit:


> En même temps est ce que le mode target est toujours aussi pertinent depuis l'arrivée de Time Machine ?



Ca n'a rien à voir. On ne parle pas de sauvegarde, mais de transfert de fichiers. Par contre avec un simple câble ethernet c'est très simple.


----------



## Jellybass (16 Octobre 2008)

Peut-on démarrer un Mac en mode target via Ethernet en maintenant la touche T ?


----------



## Damonzon (16 Octobre 2008)

Va falloir que je trouve un cable ethernet ces du croisé ou pas croisé ? je ne me souviens jamais. Par contre j'ai plein de câble FW 6/6 6/4 et de différentes longueurs pour ceux que sa intéresses, dépêchez vous avant que sa ne deviennent des pièces de collec


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2008)

Damonzon a dit:


> Va falloir que je trouve un cable ethernet ces du croisé ou pas



pour le cable ethernet ca depend des machines
la question ne se pose que pour un pont avec de très anciens macs

concernant les modeles des dernieres années ( je ne sais plus quand exactement mais depuis assez longtemps)
les prises sont "intelligentes et "croisent- décroisent toutes seules


----------



## Damonzon (16 Octobre 2008)

Je vais commencer à me faire la main en le MB et le G4QuickS. Il doit bien me rester quelques câbles ethernet du temps ou le wifi n'existait pas encore.


----------



## benjico (16 Octobre 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir. On ne parle pas de sauvegarde, mais de transfert de fichiers. Par contre avec un simple câble ethernet c'est très simple.



En même temps tu as le contenu de ton mac sur ton disque Time machine parfaitement accessible depuis un autre ordi, d'où ma question...


----------



## smog (16 Octobre 2008)

Comment on fait avec Ethernet ? On crée un réseau local, c'est ça ? Dans ce cas le DD de l'un est visible dans les réseaux disponibles ?

Si c'est aussi simple, le target n'est plus vraiment utile, effectivement.

Mais dans ce cas, plus de démarrage sur un DD externe non plus...


----------



## Damonzon (16 Octobre 2008)

smog a dit:


> Mais dans ce cas, plus de démarrage sur un DD externe non plus...



Démarrage avec un dd bootable toujours possible en USB uniquement pour les mac intel. Ouff encore heureux que l'USB soit dispo.


----------



## smog (16 Octobre 2008)

Ok, bon à savoir ça !!


----------



## Damonzon (16 Octobre 2008)

smog a dit:


> Ok, bon à savoir ça !!



Pourvu qu'sa dure


----------



## enjoy974 (21 Novembre 2008)

est-ce vraiment impossible de faire démarrer un imac en mode target via ethernet??? Dites-moi NON!


----------



## macoupc (28 Mars 2012)

J'ai l'air fin avec 2 disques externes 4 interfaces (eSATA, firewire 400, firewire 800 et USB 2), un macbook pro en rade et un macbook air... même si on peut brancher les 2 ordis en USB vous connaissez un câble USB mâle-USB mâle ?

Je peux me connecter sur mon MBP en FW800 sur un disque, brancher sur le même disque un câble USB et lire le contenu du disque du MBP ? :rateau:

Heureusement que j'ai investi 100&#8364; dans un disque externe pour Time Machine... c'est magique ce truc !


----------

